# прислонившись по ветру



## turkjey5

Что значит " прислонившись по ветру*?"*
Leaning into or against the wind? Is по the usual preposition to use here?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


Отчего так в России берёзы шумят?
Отчего белоствольные всё понимают?
У дорог прислонившись по ветру стоят
И листву так печально кидают.


----------



## e2-e4 X

turkjey5 said:


> Отчего так в России берёзы шумят?
> Отчего белоствольные всё понимают?
> У дорог прислонившись*,* по ветру стоят
> И листву так печально кидают.


Они прислонились у дорог (то есть имеют такой вид, как будто пришли на место случайно, пришли и прислонились на время), а стоят по ве́тру (видимо, имеется в виду "в направлении ветра", либо "согласно ветру"). То есть "у дорог прислонившись" — деепричастный оборот (звучаший, надо заметить, довольно странно — не вполне понятно, к чему они прислонились).

Предлог "по" в таком значении используется достаточно часто, но обычно в таких случаях ударение падает именно на него: "по́ ветру". Необычное ударение, конечно, меняет смысл фразы, заставляя её переосмысливать и придавать больше внимания слову "ветер", а не самим деревьям, испытывающим его воздействие.


----------



## Maroseika

"По ветру" означает в направлении ветра, downwind. 
Но тут, по-моему, какая-то бессмыслица. Я бы еще понял "склонившись по ветру", но "прислонившись"?


----------



## Rocit

По моему "прислонившись" относится к "дорогам" - они прислонились к дорогам, встали у дороги и стоят по ветру (может, он им в лицо дует?)


----------



## Maroseika

Rocit said:


> По моему "прислонившись" относится к "дорогам" - они прислонились к дорогам, встали у дороги и стоят по ветру (может, он им в лицо дует?)



Это группа "Любэ", искать у них смысл и нормальный русский язык вряд ли стоит.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Это группа "Любэ", искать у них смысл и нормальный русский язык вряд ли стоит.



Зря вы на "Любэ" наехали, это поэт Михаил Андреев виноват.


----------



## Maroseika

Я был далек от мысли, что они еще и сочиняют. В общем, стихи мне кажутся крайне неаккуратными в отношении языка, смысл принесен в жертву размеру и рифме.


----------



## covar

Да, не Пушкин и не Есенин, но другие ещё хуже.

Отчего так в России берёзы шумят?
Отчего белоствольные всё понимают?
Вдоль дорог одиноко склонившись стоят  _(можно и переписать строчку в угоду грамматике)_
И листву так печально кидают (_роняют_).


----------



## Hoax

turkjey5 said:


> У дорог прислонившись по ветру стоят



У дорог прислонившись, по ветру стоят 
или
У дорог, прислонившись, по ветру стоят

Березы стоят вплотную к дороге или друг к другу (от запятых зависит =), нагнувшись в направление ветра. Если человек прислонится к стене, он будет под некоторым углом к ней, спина прислонится к стене, а ноги будут чуть в стороне. Вот и березы так же стоят не ровно, а под углом.



> прислонюсь, прислонишься, сов. (к прислоняться), к чему. Встав или сев  близко, привалиться, стать вплотную. Сел, прислонясь к дереву. Л.  Толстой. Мими стояла, прислонившись к стене. Л. Толстой.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hoax said:


> У дорог, прислонившись, по ветру стоят


О! Точно! Ни за что бы не догадался, что пропущена не одна запятая, а даже две! 

А то-то я раздумывал, как это делается — "у дорог прислониться" к чему-то таинственному, да к тому же дорожному (может быть, проводам?)... А вот стоять у дорог, да по ветру, да внаклонку, да ненадолёхонько — легко!.. При некотором желании можно сообщить глаголу "прислониться" именно такой смысл.


----------



## turkjey5

Строка* "Отчего так в России березы шумят?"* означает то же самое, как * "Отчего в России березы так шумят?"*?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Строка* "Отчего так в России березы шумят?"* означает то же самое, как * "Отчего в России березы так шумят?"*?
> Заранее большое спасибо!!


Да.


----------



## covar

turkjey5 said:


> Строка* "Отчего так в России березы шумят?"* означает то же самое, как что и * "Отчего в России березы так шумят?"*?
> Заранее большое спасибо!!



Всё-таки они различаются.
*"Отчего так в России березы шумят?"* - подразумевается, что берёзы шумят необычно, даже слегка странно, не так, как в других местах, возможно даже, что слишком тихо, нежно, ласково, ...
*"Отчего в России березы так шумят?" *- подразумевается, что берёзы шумят уж слишком громко.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Всё-таки они различаются.
> *"Отчего так в России березы шумят?"* - подразумевается, что берёзы шумят необычно, даже слегка странно, не так, как в других местах, возможно даже, что слишком тихо, нежно, ласково, ...
> *"Отчего в России березы так шумят?" *- подразумевается, что берёзы шумят уж слишком громко.



Боюсь, это следует только из текста песни. В обычной изолированной фразе такой смысл бы не считывался.

Почто так в России народные витии шумят?
Почто в России народные витии так шумят?


----------



## covar

Народные витии могуть только оченно шумно орать (= шуметь), чем громчее, тем лучшее (для ихнего имиджу), и, в отличие от "белоствольных", ни хрена ни в чём не понимают.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Здесь все же наблюдается некоторая бессмыслица. Это поэзия, а в поэзии смыслом и грамматикой часто жертвуют в угоду рифме и красоте слога.

"У дорог прислонившись" нужно понимать как "вдоль дорог"
"по ветру стоят" - стоят на ветру


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Поправка.

"по ветру" все же означает В направлении движения потока воздуха. То есть видимо березы изогнулись в направлении ветра, о чем говорил *Hoax*


----------

